# Need a caption for this photo



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I have never seen Lindsey sit like this on the steps off the porch..
I want to submit it to my two photos of the week, as I have had a few that made it- but caption is alot. 

Hubby says " Whaaaaaaaaaaaat...?' 
So what would you call it?


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

"YESSSS, what do you want"

Karen


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*The Face That Launched A Thousand Ships*


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh Ya'all are Good!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think this is my best side dont you? But then again any side is my best side. 

Sorry if that isnt any good, I am not good at these things. but that is one gorgeous pup. I saw two borzoi at the beach this past week. They were goodlooking dogs too.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! 
I have never seen her in such a uh well uh... position..


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I would say the obvious one
"does my bum look big like this"


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea.. It was funny! 
Little Miss Regel certainly surprised us.. LOL


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats a great pic. Sorry I don't have a caption. I did want to ask you about the Borzoi personality. Of course, I could read about them online but I wanted to hear about them from someone who actually has them. They look very elegant but something tells me that they can be very playful too, no?


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful"*


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

gottaBgolden said:


> *"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful"*


 LOL :doh: of Course...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

gottaBgolden said:


> *"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful"*


That's perfect,for her!.
Cute picture!.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is another from yesterday.. Caption for this one.. Uhhh..


----------

